# Ziggy...



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Ziggy came to Rescue when his owners divorced and had to move. He had lived with his family since he was a puppy. Although his family was sad to have to give him up, they knew that Ziggy deserved a home that could give him the attention and care that he needed and which they were unable to provide at the present time.
Ziggy went straight to one of the vet hospitals we work with, where he was given a complete physical exam and was neutered. He was a very skinny boy, weighing in at less than 50 pounds, but was otherwise healthy. Although Ziggy was 4 ½-years-old, he still had some puppyish bad habits. He would check out countertops for food, jump on people when he was excited, pull on the leash, dig, and chew! He also was afraid of loud noises and the dark – his owners would leave a night light on for him!
Despite his bad habits, Ziggy was a very sweet and loveable boy. Whenever he was with a person, he would be right at their feet. At Riverview, Ziggy loved to spend time in the home simulation room and offices, where he would show off the toys and solicit belly rubs. He gained some weight during his stay despite all the exercise he was getting. He was a good boy with and enjoyed the company of other dogs, as well. When it was time to match Ziggy up with a new family, we knew that a young playmate in the house would offer Ziggy some company and a way to get out some of his energy.
Adopters were called who had a 1-year-old Golden named Gemma who was looking for a sibling. Ziggy and Gemma were introduced at Ziggy’s adoption appointment, and now the two dogs are inseparable. They love to race around the yard, where Ziggy is lightning fast and always beats his sister! The dogs go for daily walks in the woods where they love to leap over fallen logs and explore all the smells! Ziggy’s adopters are very patient and willing to work on his manners, which is a good thing, since they quickly learned that Ziggy could clean off a plate faster than they could get to him! With the proper amount of exercise, Ziggy is able to be a couch potato in the house, and he loves to sleep as close to his people as he can get after a busy day playing and exploring. He has also gained an additional 10 pounds, which he needed, since going home. Sweet Ziggy is having a blast in his new home. And, in turn, with structure and consistency (and baby gates!), Ziggy’s new family describes him as a joy 24 hours a day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely love hearing your stories about Goldens finding their forever homes, Ziggy is no exception, what a gorgeous boy-I'm so very fond of the Reds.......

Great hearing how well Ziggy is doing in his new home with is beautiful sister Gemma, what a lucky boy he is.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They looks so sweet together. A big thank you to all that helped him find his loving, forever home.


----------

